
I Won’t Work at an Enterprise-Focused Company - kartickv
https://medium.com/@karti/why-i-wont-work-at-an-enterprise-focused-company-f3cb83c71556
======
aaron-santos
Employed at a feature-checklist company in the past. It was brutal. It always
felt like we were product followers rather than product leaders. The math
doesn't work out either. Isn't it easier to create one new feature and force
your competition to adapt than have them create your product roadmap?

------
thedevindevops
This article is very one-sided and almost reads like a rant. I'd have
appreciated a more balanced approach.

~~~
kartickv
Author here. If you think there's another side to this story, I'd like your
views.

